# Faulty Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay



## robhav (Jun 19, 2007)

Dear All,

I was given a Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay Titanium as an engagement present in Jan 2004. It has recently developed a fault and I have found out it is no longer covered by the manufacturers two year warranty. I expected a watch of this calibre and expense to last a lot longer than three and half years before developing a fault. One of the reasons for buying this watch was that it would not need a new battery in two-three years time. I feel very aggrieved at having to pay for it to be repaired so soon after purchase.

Under the Sale of Goods Act I could claim against the retailer for up to six years after purchase if the product develops a fault. You just have to prove that under normal conditions the expectation is the watch should last longer than three and a half years before developing a fault.

I was just wondering if anyone has managed to get their watch repaired free of charge either by the manufacturer or the retailer after the two year warranty has run out?

Cheers


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

robhav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I was given a Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay Titanium as an engagement present in Jan 2004. It has recently developed a fault and I have found out it is no longer covered by the manufacturers two year warranty. I expected a watch of this calibre and expense to last a lot longer than three and half years before developing a fault. One of the reasons for buying this watch was that it would not need a new battery in two-three years time. I feel very aggrieved at having to pay for it to be repaired so soon after purchase.
> 
> ...


Yes Rob,

Sent my Kinetic to Seiko in 2002 (in Slough I think) who were very obliging. I always send the item on the basis that it may well be easier for them to go ahead and repair than writing and telling me the costs.

The watch failed again early in 2007 and I had the capacitor upgraded by a man in Lancs, for Â£40. I think Seiko have had a problem with Kinetics and may be operating a case by case update when approached rather than admitting to a problem existed.

Best regards

Graham


----------

